# Body For Life vs. Burn The Fat, Feed the Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What’s the difference between Body For Life (BFL) and BURN THE FAT? Well, all fat loss programs that are bodybuilding-inspired will have similarities; so if you’re looking for “100% new,” “breakthrough,” “revolutionary,” or “original” information, then you won’t find it the BURN THE FAT program…or anywhere else for that matter. Ask any world-class coach: Fundamentals [...]

*Read More...*


----------

